# Richard & Daniel Mayo



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

Biographical information has been scarce, but I am interested to learn more about Richard Mayo and his son, Daniel Mayo.

The former has three sermons included in _Puritan Sermons 1659 - 1689_: _What must we do to prevent and cure spiritual Pride?_, _From what Fear of Death are the Children of God delivered by Christ, and by what Means doth he deliver them from it?_, and _Invocation of Saints and Angels unlawful_. He was also a signer of the Epistle to the Reader commending Thomas Vincent's _The Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture_, and the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. He was ejected from the vicarage at Kingston-upon-Thames, Surrey and died in 1695. He was also among the company of men who completed Matthew Poole's _Annotations Upon the Holy Bible_ (his part was the Book of Romans).

His son, Daniel, was among the company of men who completed Matthew Henry's _Commentary on the Whole Bible_ (his part was 2 Corinthians and 1 &amp; 2 Thessalonians). He is mentioned in Philip Doddridge's biography as having taught Doddridge around the year 1712.

Any other biographical information would be appreciated.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## MW (Jul 18, 2006)

From McClintock and Strong:

Mayo, Daniel
a Presbyterian divine of some note, was born in London or vicinity in 1672.
He was educated first at home, then went abroad and studied for some
time in Holland under Witsius. On his return to England he preached
successively at Tothill Fields, Westminster, at Kingston-upon-Thames, and
at Hackney, and finally settled permanently at Silver Street, London, where
he died in 1733. Mr. Mayo was a man of considerable talents, great zeal
and activity, combined with prudence. Besides publishing many sermons,
he wrote, in continuation of Henry´s Exposition, a Commentary on the
Second Epistle to the Corinthians. See Allibone, Dict. of Brit. and Amer.
Authors, s.v.; Brown, Cyclop. of Religious Knowledge, s.v.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you, Rev. Winzer. This is most helpful.


----------



## MW (Jul 19, 2006)

Andrew, I hope this bibliography of Daniel Mayo is helpful. I will follow up with some material on Richard Mayo soon.

Sermon preach'd to the Society, for reformation of manners: at Kingstone upon Thames, on July 17th 1700. Publish'd at the request of the Society.

Necessity of a regular mission to the ministry: asserted and proved in a sermon preach'd at Chertsey, Octob. 16. 1705.

Pray for the peace of Jerusalem. Being a sermon preach'd at Kingston upon Thames on the public fast, January 16. 1711/2.

Sermon preach'd before the Societies for Reformation of Manners, at Salters-Hall, July 1st. 1717.

Meetness for heavenly glory a just reason for thanksgiving unto God. A funeral sermon occasion'd by the much lamented death of Mrs. Mary Dolins. With a brief account of her exemplary character. 1720.

Religious care of families recommended from Abraham's example: a sermon preach'd in Gravel-Lane, Southwark, January 1. 1721/22.

Funeral sermon preached at Chertsey, upon the death of the Reverend Mr. Jacob Kuffeler, who died September 1. 1723.

Funeral sermon on the death of the late pious and Reverend Mr. James Waters. Preach'd at Uxbridge, May 16, 1725. With a short account of his life and character.

Intercession for the fruitless fig-tree, explained and improved. A sermon preach'd on Luke xiii. 8,9. to Mr. Wright's and Mr. Hubbard's catechumens January 1, 1725-26.

Reasons and rules for rejoycing on the annual returns of the first of August. In a sermon preached at Little St. Helens, upon the first day of August, 1729. to the society which support the Lord's day morning lecture there.

Funeral sermon occasioned by the much lamented death of the late Reverend and learned Edmund Calamy, D.D. who departed this life, June 3. 1732. preached at Westminster, June 11. 1732. With some account of his life and character.


----------



## MW (Jul 19, 2006)

Richard May, from Calamy's Nonconformist Memorial 2:449.

Mr. Richard Mayo. A man of sincere godliness. His labours here [Kingston] were crowned with abundant success. He had afterwards a large and flourishing congregation in London, where for many years he continued an affectionate useful preacher. He was a great lover of peace and union; was of a sweet natural temper, and in all his conduct manifested great sincerity and prudence. In his last sickness he had great inward peace and serenity. His end was like an evening without clouds. He said to his worthy fellow-labourer, "œI have had my infirmities and failings, but my heart hath been right with God as to the main; and I look for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ to eternal life." He died Sept, 8, 1695. His funeral was preached by Mr. N. Taylor, who succeeded him. He had 2 sons in the ministry; the one a Conformist, at St. Thomas´s, Southwark; the other, a Nonconformist at Kingston [afterwards (in part) at Hackney, on the division which took place on Mr. Barker´s being chosen as Mr. Henry´s successor].

Works. A plain Answer to this Q. What Course may a Christian take to have his Heart quickened and enlarged in secret Prayer. Three Serm. in Morn. Ex. The Life of Dr. Staunton. Two Conferences; one betwixt a Papist and a Jew, the other between a Protestant and a Jew. A Letter from Leghorn. A Comment on Romans, in the Contin. of Pool. A Sermon on the Cause and Cure of Strife and Divisions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you again very much! Your kind research is most appreciated. What is the source of the Daniel Mayo bibliography, if I may ask?


----------



## MW (Jul 19, 2006)

Andrew, I constructed the bibliography based on an online library catalogue and double-checked them against my own photocopies of the works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Andrew, I constructed the bibliography based on an online library catalogue and double-checked them against my own photocopies of the works.



Very good. Thank you once again!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Richard May, from Calamy's Nonconformist Memorial 2:449.
> 
> Mr. Richard Mayo. *A man of sincere godliness. His labours here [Kingston] were crowned with abundant success. He had afterwards a large and flourishing congregation in London, where for many years he continued an affectionate useful preacher. He was a great lover of peace and union; was of a sweet natural temper, and in all his conduct manifested great sincerity and prudence. In his last sickness he had great inward peace and serenity. His end was like an evening without clouds. He said to his worthy fellow-labourer, "œI have had my infirmities and failings, but my heart hath been right with God as to the main; and I look for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ to eternal life." He died Sept, 8, 1695.* His funeral was preached by Mr. N. Taylor, who succeeded him. He had 2 sons in the ministry; the one a Conformist, at St. Thomas´s, Southwark; the other, a Nonconformist at Kingston [afterwards (in part) at Hackney, on the division which took place on Mr. Barker´s being chosen as Mr. Henry´s successor].
> ...



What a wonderful testimony!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Daniel Mayo's commentary on 2 Corinthians

Daniel Mayo's commentary on 1 Thessalonians

Daniel Mayo's commentary on 2 Thessalonians


----------

